# SV - Where to start?



## illini40 (Dec 26, 2020)

Good morning 

I was fortunate enough to receive a sous vide cooker (Joule) for Christmas. I’ve alway me wanted one and been very intrigued, but I do not know much about SV.

Where would you recommend I even start? Any specific resources?

Also, a few specific questions:
- Are any ziploc or FoodSaver brand vac seal bags ok to use?
- Do you need a wireless leave in thermometer (Meater)?

Thank you!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 26, 2020)

Following. As I have one and only used it once for a chicken breast haha


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 26, 2020)

I could have been wrong but the one time I have used my SV, I used a ziplock bag without issue. Sure someone will come and say I was wrong but not the first time. 

With the SV, you set the temp on the device to yiur desired finished temp and time. Whatever the temp you set, the item you are cooking will never get over that temp, so dont really see a need for a leave in therm. 

I have a huge aluminum pot I used with my Inkbird, but see a lot of folks use a large rubbermade type tub to hold the water


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 26, 2020)

Chuck roast my favorite thing.  I use Bears.






						SV  Chucky 50 hours. (More Tender than Prime Rib!)
					

SV  Chucky 50 hours. (More Tender than Prime Rib!)   I know---That doesn't sound possible!!---I couldn’t believe it myself!!!  A couple weeks ago, a couple of us were discussing longer times in SV for Chuckies. Then @sawhorseray put most of a 30 hour Chucky back in & gave it another 20 hours...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 26, 2020)

Douglas Baldwin...
https://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 26, 2020)

I use it most for chicken and steak.  My wife buys big flats with 10-12 chicken breasts.  So I dust them all with some creole seasoning and then bag 2 each plus a pad of butter in vacuum bags.  When we want chicken they go straight from the freezer into the sous vide bath at 150f for 4 hours then finish how ever you like.  Steaks I do the same thing if they are frozen only at 132F for 5 - 8 hours then sear with flame thrower.  For fresh steaks or chicken I just reduce the time by 1 - 2 hours.  They also work fantastic to precook beer brats.(a freezer bag with a little beer and 3 or 4 brats.  Cook for 2-4 hours at 155 - 160f then I sear with the flame thrower.  I have done ribs and they were ok.  But ribs and pork steaks I think I prefer just smoked and wrapped.(321 style, tho mines more like 2.5, 3, 45min)  Just did my prime rib its posted above.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I was fortunate enough to receive a sous vide cooker (Joule) for Christmas. I’ve alway me wanted one and been very intrigued, but I do not know much about SV.
> 
> ...



Anything from Doug Baldwin is Great.
On YouTube, look for anything from "Sous Vide Everything".
Here some Step by Steps of SV that I did:
51st Wedding Anniversary SV Chucky
Ribeye Testing (Step #2)
Chicken Salad for Mrs Bear
Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs
Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs #2
Chucky 50 hours. (By Far My Best Tender Sliced Chucky)
Pulled Beef Chuck Roast  (Perfect) *
Beef Dinos (SV--48 hours)
Eye Round in SV  Best of All Eye Rounds (11-21-17) *
Beef Eye Round (Finally) (9-18-18) *
Top Round (First Tender Test)
Pork Spare Ribs (SV & Weber "Q")
Country Style Ribs (Beef)
Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill Best Ever) (Pork)
Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill) Tied for "Best Ever" (Pork)
Pork CSRs (SV to Grill)
Pork Steaks (SV to Grill)
2" Thick Boneless Pork Chops
Single Cut Beef Ribs
Scallops & Fried Tater Slices
Scallops & Oil-Free Fries
Reheating Prime Rib Slices ( 3 different searing tests)
Reheating Fillet Mignon
Salmon & Catfish (Sous Vide)
Venison Backstrap (Sous Vide)

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2020)

Something we love and I need to make this week is egg bites. Thee things are awesome. Creamy texture like cheesecake but savory. They last for weeks and make great quick grabs for breakfast. You can play around with lots of flavor variations to them. Here is a link to the basics and a pic of one I did. https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/sous-vide-egg-bites-bacon-gruyere


----------



## sandyut (Dec 26, 2020)

I think you have many ideas and directions above - enjoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2020)

You will love that little unit.
Our favorite is boneless skinless chicken breasts cooked 2 to a bag @ 134, for 3 hours. I put a couple of patties of butter, some lemon slices & some Montreal chicken seasoning. Vac pack it  & let her rip. I have 2 circulators, so I use the other one for corn on the cob. S&P, and butter, 183 for 1 hour. You can experiment with all kinds of different stuff. Another favorite is pastrami, either cure a brisket or buy a store bought corned beef, if store bought, be sure to soak it in fresh water for a couple of hours changing the water a couple of times. Then smoke it to 150 IT, with your pastrami spices on it, we just like coriander & pepper. Then bag it up & SV it for 24 hours at 150 degrees. I don’t think you will be disappointed . Have fun with your new toy!
Al


----------



## illini40 (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the quick responses! Rally exited to try it out.



Kevin DeShazo said:


> I could have been wrong but the one time I have used my SV, I used a ziplock bag without issue. Sure someone will come and say I was wrong but not the first time.
> 
> With the SV, you set the temp on the device to yiur desired finished temp and time. Whatever the temp you set, the item you are cooking will never get over that temp, so dont really see a need for a leave in therm.
> 
> I have a huge aluminum pot I used with my Inkbird, but see a lot of folks use a large rubbermade type tub to hold the water



I understand that the SV maintains the temperature and will not go over (and over cook). But, maybe this is a dumb question...do you ever need to be concerned with making sure the product is done (internal temp)?



Brian Trommater said:


> Chuck roast my favorite thing.  I use Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I have a Chuck roast in the freezer so may need to check



indaswamp said:


> Douglas Baldwin...
> https://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html



Thank you. Will check this out.



rbnice1 said:


> I use it most for chicken and steak.  My wife buys big flats with 10-12 chicken breasts.  So I dust them all with some creole seasoning and then bag 2 each plus a pad of butter in vacuum bags.  When we want chicken they go straight from the freezer into the sous vide bath at 150f for 4 hours then finish how ever you like.  Steaks I do the same thing if they are frozen only at 132F for 5 - 8 hours then sear with flame thrower.  For fresh steaks or chicken I just reduce the time by 1 - 2 hours.  They also work fantastic to precook beer brats.(a freezer bag with a little beer and 3 or 4 brats.  Cook for 2-4 hours at 155 - 160f then I sear with the flame thrower.  I have done ribs and they were ok.  But ribs and pork steaks I think I prefer just smoked and wrapped.(321 style, tho mines more like 2.5, 3, 45min)  Just did my prime rib its posted above.



Very helpful. So you can put frozen meat directly in? No thawing needed?



Bearcarver said:


> Anything from Doug Baldwin is Great.
> On YouTube, look for anything from "Sous Vide Everything".
> Here some Step by Steps of SV that I did:
> 51st Wedding Anniversary SV Chucky
> ...



Wow...thank you, Bear! I have some reading to do.



jcam222 said:


> Something we love and I need to make this week is egg bites. Thee things are awesome. Creamy texture like cheesecake but savory. They last for weeks and make great quick grabs for breakfast. You can play around with lots of flavor variations to them. Here is a link to the basics and a pic of one I did. https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/sous-vide-egg-bites-bacon-gruyere
> View attachment 477067



Thank you. Egg bites are of great interest to my wife and sister in law. I need to try these quick. Any pointers? I’ve seen different approaches of cottage cheese, cream cheese...any suggestions?



SmokinAl said:


> You will love that little unit.
> Our favorite is boneless skinless chicken breasts cooked 2 to a bag @ 134, for 3 hours. I put a couple of patties of butter, some lemon slices & some Montreal chicken seasoning. Vac pack it  & let her rip. I have 2 circulators, so I use the other one for corn on the cob. S&P, and butter, 183 for 1 hour. You can experiment with all kinds of different stuff. Another favorite is pastrami, either cure a brisket or buy a store bought corned beef, if store bought, be sure to soak it in fresh water for a couple of hours changing the water a couple of times. Then smoke it to 150 IT, with your pastrami spices on it, we just like coriander & pepper. Then bag it up & SV it for 24 hours at 150 degrees. I don’t think you will be disappointed . Have fun with your new toy!
> Al



Thanks Al! When you vac seal meat (with some liquid), any pointers? My FoodSaver model has a liquid setting. Is that best?


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 26, 2020)

You shouldnt be concerned with it being done as long as yiu follow the minimum time and temp you set.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2020)

Try the link I sent as your starting point. They are excellent and the recipe is there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks Al! When you vac seal meat (with some liquid), any pointers? My FoodSaver model has a liquid setting. Is that best?
[/QUOTE]
If there is any liquid in the bag I usually put the bag in the freezer to get the liquid to set up, then vac it. My Vacmaster doesn’t have a liquid setting on it, so you may be able to bypass this step, with your machine.
Al


----------



## illini40 (Dec 26, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> You shouldnt be concerned with it being done as long as yiu follow the minimum time and temp you set.



I understand following the time and temp guidance, but what about about different sizes/thickenesses and other variables from those guidelines?

I assume that I am just over thinking this. But, after spending time in the BBQ space, we learn to cook to doneness, not time/temps so it just seems odd.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

illini40 said:


> I understand following the time and temp guidance, but what about about different sizes/thickenesses and other variables from those guidelines?
> 
> I assume that I am just over thinking this. But, after spending time in the BBQ space, we learn to cook to doneness, not time/temps so it just seems odd.




That's more important for things you want to get done in a relatively short time, like maybe a Steak that's already tender, and not thick like a roast.
However when you're doing a tough piece of meat, which is what the SV really shines at, it's not so important.
Example ---If you're SVing a Chuck Roast @ 131° for 48 Hours, it really doesn't matter much if you remove it at 46 hours or 50 hours. And it doesn't matter if it's 2" thick or 3" thick.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 26, 2020)

Careful with liquids ... will ruin your vacuum pump if sucked into it.
If only slightly so, can use the paper towel trick (folded up in the bag between the meat and sealer).
Or I watch carefully and hit the seal button if I see liquid being wicked up. 
If destined to be frozen anyway, I go ahead and freeze first and then Vac/seal. I do that a lot and then cook from frozen.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 26, 2020)

rbnice1 said:


> Steaks I do the same thing if they are frozen only at 132F for 5 - 8 hours then sear with flame thrower.


Wow, that sounds very long ... we did 1-1/2 inch NY Strips Christmas Eve, frozen, at 131 for 2 hours, then quick sear in a cast iron skillet ... perfect medium rare.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That's more important for things you want to get done in a relatively short time, like maybe a Steak that's already tender, and not thick like a roast.
> However when you're doing a tough piece of meat, which is what the SV really shines at, it's not so important.
> Example ---If you're SVing a Chuck Roast @ 131° for 48 Hours, it really doesn't matter much if you remove it at 46 hours or 50 hours. And it doesn't matter if it's 2" thick or 3" thick.
> 
> Bear


Exactly. Although you have a pretty wide window from minimum (to be done/safe) to max (before texture altered) times even in thinner cuts. In above post re NY Strips for example, Anova publishes range of 1-4 hours ... we did 2 and it was perfect. I’m sure it could have pulled a bit sooner, or stayed longer, and been fine.


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 26, 2020)

I do all my fresh ribeyes and fillets at 4-5 hours.  But I like my steaks very tender.  I wouldnt go over 7 or 8 tho or the steak might get too mushy.  But I usually am doing thick cut steaks.  Again if frozen 5-6 hours is no biggy.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 26, 2020)

Appreciate all of the input and guidance. Still have a lot to learn.

However, we did our first cook today and it was awesome. We did some egg bites. The pictures are probably tough to see, but they turned out great for a maiden voyage. I had to double the time that the Joule app suggested at the 185* temp, which makes sense since their recipe (25 minutes of cook) was for 4oz jars and all that we had available was double the size at 8oz.

Im excited to learn more and try more stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Exactly. Although you have a pretty wide window from minimum (to be done/safe) to max (before texture altered) times even in thinner cuts. In above post re NY Strips for example, Anova publishes range of 1-4 hours ... we did 2 and it was perfect. I’m sure it could have pulled a bit sooner, or stayed longer, and been fine.




Other than safety, which has certain minimum Temps & times---See Douglas Baldwin:

The length of time depends on how tender you want it:
I've done Chucks for 18 hours, 21 hours, 24 hours, 27 hours, and 30 hours.
Some of them were Tender & some were not (Meat differences).
So I did one at 48 hours, and it was perfect---Just like Prime Rib. So I did a few more like that, and they've all been like that---PERFECT !!!

Same thing with Eye Round, but 30 HOURS was the MAGIC NUMBER.

Longer that that might produce a mushy product, but so far I have not found any to become mushy, so the "Mushy Number" must be higher than the numbers I used so far.

Bear


----------

